# Shampoo's and Conditioner's,what's pretty good?



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought some Top Paws puppy shampoo when my dog was a small pup.It worked pretty good and is gentle,like baby shampoo. Now,she's lost most of her puppy fur and the fur on her back is real corse,like horse hair almost. I do brush her daily but I think she needs a conditioner or a two in one shampoo. What kind do you all recomend?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I really like the Earth Bath Creme Rinse.

Mane & Tail is supposed to be a good brand too.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey has lost/is losing her puppy hair now too and has a spot right before her tail of very coarse hairs.. I believe someone on here told me they are called 'guard hairs' or something.. Anyways I've tried a bunch of different kinds of conditioners, three human conditioners of my own (Pantene, Aussi and Aveda) and two dog conditioners.. (Buddy Rinse and I don't remember the other one..) and none of them worked very well.. so when I was looking to buy her more of her Eqyss shampoo online I decided to look at their conditioners and found this: Eqyss Premier Conditioner . I've used it twice now and her 'guard hairs' have softened up now to feel just like the rest of her coat  and the rest of her coat became extra soft.. The hubby actually noticed she was softer before I even told him I got a new conditioner.  Anyway that's maybe something to look at..


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

anything from the shampoo lady is good.

theshampoolady.com

I like B2B (bark 2 basics) or Cardinal.. natures specialties and Spectrum Laboratories.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I like Bark 2 Basics line of shampoos...if you want a 'two in one' the One Step Silky is a good one. 

I strongly suggest some kind of leave in conditioner too; I love The Coat Handler leave in conditioner, as well as Bark 2's Demat w\antistat. Both of these work really well on dry brittle coats.


----------



## robotcrankit (Aug 21, 2008)

I use Wags Wheatgrass Shampoo & Conditioner on my dog. Wheatgrass is a natural skin and coat conditioner, and the shampoo contains no sodium lauryl or laureth sulfates/surfactant detergents.

This shampoo is awesome, and it doesn't wash away flea medication. It smells really good, too.

I also like Earthbath's products. Earthbath is easier to find than Wags.

They make a Shampoo/Conditioner combo called Mango Tango...it smells amazing and makes my dog's coat really soft (it's normally kind of brittle and wiry).


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Anything from EZ-Groom is awesome.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I know she's a pet, and you want her soft..but you really don't want to soften those coarse guard hairs...those are the hairs that protect the rest of the coat, and coarse hair matts WAY less than soft hair. Those coarse hairs are the dogs natural protection from bugs, burrs, and stickers, and help the rest of the coat lay flat..Conditioner will soften them if you really want to, but doubtful that you are going to soften them enough to make a big difference..


----------



## carolspets (Jun 9, 2009)

Any of the scents from Dogosuds are great and I don't need a conditioner when I use them. The coat stays in top condition and it's good for their skin too. I use the peppermint one this time of year because it naturally repels fleas.


----------

